# Are tin foil hats effective?



## TimoS (Jul 2, 2008)

A group of MIT students (at least I think they were students) tested the effectiviness of tin foil hats

http://people.csail.mit.edu/rahimi/helmet/

I especially like their conclusions :lol:


----------



## exile (Jul 2, 2008)

Too funny!

The scary part is, at least a couple of the foil-helmet crew will read this spoof and _believe_ it!


----------



## girlbug2 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a feeling I'd like those guys if we ever met.


----------



## tellner (Jul 2, 2008)

Of course he says that tinfoil hats don't work. Thats _just_ what _*They*_ want you to believe.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 2, 2008)

They especially work well on potatoes...


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 3, 2008)

It's very important to arrange the foil properly; the shiny side must be out.  (If the shiny side is in, not only will intrusive thoughts and signals enter -- they will then be reflected within the brain.)  

And see this.  They are among the best prepared.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 3, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> It's very important to arrange the foil properly; the shiny side must be out. (If the shiny side is in, not only will intrusive thoughts and signals enter -- they will then be reflected within the brain.)
> 
> And see this. They are among the best prepared.


 
Absolutely words of wisdom here!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 3, 2008)

I always have a tinfoil hat on when viewing MartialTalk! :rofl:


----------



## exile (Jul 3, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> It's very important to arrange the foil properly; the shiny side must be out.  (If the shiny side is in, not only will intrusive thoughts and signals enter -- they will then be reflected within the brain.)
> 
> And see this.  They are among the best prepared.



Yes, but I was absolutely... um, _crushed_... to read there that

_"Beer can hats", though made out of aluminum cans, are not as effective as an AFDB since they have gaps inbetween the cans. You may, however, line a beer can hat with an AFDB or even glue the cans directly on an AFDB._​
What do I do now?? Half my closet shelving is taken up with beer-can AFDBs!!

Still, it _was_ a relief, and a big one, to find out that

_Painting your AFDB won't degrade its abilities, so you can be mentally safe AND color-coordinated too! _​
Whew!

PS Great hat, Brian!

PPS *Note to BH:* We _have_ to have that AFDB emoticon shown on the first page of the site added to our list of smilies!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 3, 2008)

exile said:


> PS Great hat, Brian!
> 
> PPS *Note to BH:* We _have_ to have that AFDB emoticon shown on the first page of the site added to our list of smilies!


 
Thanks Exile,  I have been concerned for a while now regarding the GAWD Emperors mental telepathic powers.  Hence the tinfoil hat whilst reading MartialTalk! :rofl:


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 3, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Thanks Exile,  I have been concerned for a while now regarding the GAWD Emperors mental telepathic powers.  Hence the tinfoil hat whilst reading MartialTalk! :rofl:


H'mmm...

Could that be the real reason why MT becomes so addictive?

Where's my foil... Need to make a beanie.


----------

